# resident medical officer assesment body for new zealand



## jubayer29 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am Jubayer. My wife wants to apply as a resident medical officer in new zealand.

My question is , who is the authority body of assessing "resident medical officer " in new zealand like VETASSES is the assessment Authority in Australia.

Thanks,
jubayer


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jubayer29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Jubayer. My wife wants to apply as a resident medical officer in new zealand.
> 
> ...


Do you mean professional registration? 
See here https://www.mcnz.org.nz


----------

